# Another gem 2



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you going to repair it?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Going to be a bitch to find a cover that will fit. I would remove it all and jamb in in a 4s deep with 2 extensions.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow thats ceiling men for ya.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had to repair one like that myself. Don't mess with finding a cover, your easiest/fastest/cheapest/best bet would be to install a new box and cover.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I ran into this a couple of years ago and fixed it with a couple of 411/16 boxes.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I hope a wire comes loose and hits the drop ceiling and energizes the whole grid for them to get shocked :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Archania said:


> I hope a wire comes loose and hits the drop ceiling and energizes the whole grid for them to get shocked :thumbsup:


Not real cool. I found a ceiling energized from a neon transformer and it was not fun.


----------

